# Butterly Ram purchase and killing....



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

So, I purchased a Butterfly Ram without thinking. (This was two weeks ago, because I have been off the forums). 
I just could not walk away from it at the pet store...it was sooo pretty. I was worried because my tank is not really set up for Cichlids...but I bought him anyway. Blame my overconfidence, there had been no fatalities in the tank except 1 tetra with neon tetra disease (and actually I removed it and killed it). Two days later he is dead at the bottom of the tank. No apparent disease, he had been eating and swimming around. 


My numbers read good: Ammonia: 0 ppm, Nitrites: 0ppm, and Nitrates: 10-20 ppm. Ph: 8.4. 

The only thing I can think of was the Ph, but the pet store owner kept saying that would not do it and that it was insufficient bacteria supplementation?! Anyway I am sad and want to go buy another ram. I did pour a whole bottle of "good" bacteria supplement that the store owner recommended. Is it just unrealistic for me to have a Butterfly Ram with this mix of fish and this Ph? I will also mention that I keep the temp. around 80 degrees.
R.I.P. fishy:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How did you acclimate? pH doesn't kill, but sudden pH change does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

the stress of the pH must have done the ram in. i have had my rams for a long time now and no deaths. am lucky enough that the water across my area is the same.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

emc7 said:


> How did you acclimate? pH doesn't kill, but sudden pH change does.


I can't remember exactly how I did it with the ram, but I usually pour about a cup of my tank water in the bag while it floats in my tank for 15 min. Now, another thing, the water from the pet store is close to my Ph, on the alkaline side.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Zakk said:


> the stress of the pH must have done the ram in. i have had my rams for a long time now and no deaths. am lucky enough that the water across my area is the same.


What Ph do you have them in?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

7.2 pH. all my rams are tank bred and raised. they handle pH better than wild ones.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a hunch that it was the Ph. Okay, I will need to ask the pet store owner if they are tank bread, I never considered that. Is it okay to keep Cichlids in my high Ph?:?: Considering I acclimate them a little better this time.


----------

